# Looking for Maltipoo in Oregon



## dog123456 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have recently read an ad on ebay classifieds for maltipoos.

http://portlandor.ebayclassifieds.c...nd/tiny-precious-maltipoo-puppies/?ad=8059774 

I am worried that this particular breeder is not selling top quallity dogs or is not practicing healthy breeding habits. Does anyone have any advice or know of any reputable maltipoo breeders in the Portland Area? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, do any current maltipoo owners have advice on the breed.

Thanks,


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Any reputable breeder is not going to advertise on Ebay, period. Secondly, there wouldn't be any reputable breeder for a 'maltipoo' given it's a designer fad mutt, as opposed to a breed. If you're looking for this kind of mixed dog - perhaps you should consider rescuing instead of lining the pockets of a breeder who is only doing it for the money.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to our forum. What basis are you using to question the breeder's reputation?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

dog123456 said:


> I have recently read an ad on ebay classifieds for maltipoos.
> 
> http://portlandor.ebayclassifieds.c...nd/tiny-precious-maltipoo-puppies/?ad=8059774
> 
> ...


I'd shy away from breeders who advertise their puppies like to cuddle and are good to be bathed, and mention nothing about health and/or temperament. It says when they go home they're guaranteed to be healthy...that could mean so many things...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You may have your work cut out for you looking for a responsible breeder, as this is a mixed breed and a lot of people who breed mixes are in it for the money and don't want to spend any of that potential profit on things responsible breeders do. Some are in it because they genuinely love the mix, but simply aren't educated on the things they really should be doing in order to be considered responsible. 

You'll want to look for someone who has had genetic tests done on both their poodle and their maltese to make sure that neither dog has any genetic issues they could pass on to their pups (mixes are _definitely not_ immune to genetic issues, as some people think they are). Poodles have quite the list; I'm not sure about maltese. You'll want someone who will provide you with a written health guarantee that covers the pup for at least two years. You'll want them to require you to sign a spay/neuter contract and a contract stating that, if at any point in the dog's life you no longer want to keep it, they will take the dog back. This proves that they genuinely care about the health and safety of the dogs they produce. Ideally, they should only be breeding females over two years of age and not much older than six, and shouldn't be breeding the same bitch more than once a year.

Research both breeds and make sure that you'd be good with the looks and temperament of either, as the mix could be much more poodle-like or more maltese-like. Even pups from the same litter could vary wildly in both looks and personality. Make sure the breeder is honest with you about the good and bad points of each breed. Also, _avoid avoid avoid_ anyone who uses words like "teacup" or breeds tiny females (especially to larger males).

I found one breeder in Oregon ("Just Maltipoos"), but their website raises a lot of red flags. They say they breed "toy and tiny-toy dogs" ("tiny-toy" is not a real size variety, just undersized/runts), claim that first-generation mixes are very unlikely to have any genetic health issues, offer a one-year health guarantee (practically useless and a trick bad breeders use to look reputable; most issues don't crop up until a dog is at least two -- and if their dogs are "very unlikely" to ever develop a genetic issue, why can't they guarantee against them for longer?), brag that their parent dogs are AKC registered (this means nothing when it comes to breeding quality, just that a dog is purebred), and say that the parents are "genetically sound" but provide absolutely no documentation of any genetic tests/tests on eyes or patellas or anything else. Also, they charge "$1500.00-$3800.00 each with the average being $1900-$2800," which is... ridiculous. Just absolutely ridiculous for a mix.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

What specifically makes you interested in that mix, as opposed to just a miniature poodle or a maltese? As others have mentioned, you probably won't find a good breeder breeding mixed breed dogs. Usually someone breeding mixes on purpose is only in it for the money. I would look at a rescue.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Please don't call designer breeding sales ADOPTIONS.


----------

